# Hong Kong's Glassy Skyscrapers



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

great pics! Everytime I see new photos of HK I fall deeper in love with the city


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG!! how many is that!?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

the center and boc tower= #1 and #2 in hk


----------

